# This sounds almost too easy....



## AmandaNola (Jan 14, 2014)

My mom texted me this link this morning: https://sites.google.com/site/thefastestpoodle/how-to-give-your-poodle-a-hair-cut-do-it-yourself-poodle-hair-cut

I'm wanting to learn to groom myself, and she's sent me a bunch of things she's found. Would the above method work? It sounds almost too easy, just very time consuming. I'll still be getting clippers for the face, feet and tail area, so I'll learn to groom by clipping, but does scissoring (I hope that's the right term ) work, too?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

There's no reason why not. Just be careful with the scissors. I learned the basics on my old Lhasa Apso when I was a mere kid. I LOVE grooming now, it's fun and challenging and can be a great bonding time for you and your dog. 

A few suggestions, get the best pair (or two) scissors you can afford - they'll make life easier on you both. Get a groomer or a beautician (or even learn from youtube) to show you the proper way to hold them to cut down on fatigue (holding your scissors incorrectly causes pain and eventually damage to your hand and wrist). 
Always scissor a clean dog - dirt dulls blades - whether scissors or clipper. 
Most importantly, relax, have fun and mistakes will grow out - it's only hair after all.

Have a blast!


----------



## AmandaNola (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you! I'm hoping to get my Spoo by the end of the year, and this was really encouraging. Everyone makes it out to be SO difficult, but this helps!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

It can be difficult if you get behind on maintaining the coat. But, I have found on my guys that if I spend just a little time on them each day, by the time 'big grooming' day hits, it's actually fun (well, unless you're old like I am and bending over in the tub KILLS your back! lol)

My poodles love to be combed and tinkered with before bed while I'm savoring my last cup of coffee and watching tv. 

Remember, it's only hair - it will grow back if you don't get it just right. And, if you do make an oops, who knows - you may be able to style something creative and new out of it and become famous.  Never hurts to dream big.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I tried scissoring only on Poppy, a toy. It is hard work, takes forever, and unless you are very, very good (which only comes with lots of practice) the dog looks as if it has been groomed with a knife and fork (well, Poppy did, anyway!). There is also more risk of snipping the dog, the more you do...

At it's most basic, you could say that grooming a poodle is as simple as getting it clean, brushing and combing out the coat to remove any tangles, and then shortening the coat with clippers and/or scissors. But if you are as rank an amateur as I am, and want to produce anything that approximates to a poodley style without spending forever over it, I would invest in a decent clipper and a set of stainless steel combs, as well as a reasonable pair of scissors!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It takes a long time to learn how to scissor well. I've been doing it for a couple of years now and just now feel as though I can comfortably use my shears and get a decent finish on the coat.

The other stuff is pretty easy!


----------



## AmandaNola (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm just wanting to keep this dog short with fluffy ears and a fluffy tail.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

AmandaNola said:


> I'm just wanting to keep this dog short with fluffy ears and a fluffy tail.


 It sounds like you might want to keep your spoo in a Lamb trim something like this.
Poodle-LambTrim.m4v - YouTube


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

AmandaNola said:


> I'm just wanting to keep this dog short with fluffy ears and a fluffy tail.


Right, still, its hard to get the scissoring to look right!  But, you can do it. I also am such a perfectionist and am used to having my dogs groomed by show groomers and hold myself to the same standard.  So, I'm always looking at what I could have done better!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Reading the link through again, it describes scissoring a poodle while it is lying down - I've never come across that before. Every book and video I have seen has the dog standing, so that you can keep the cost even on both sides.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I believe the author of this is actually a member here on PF. Maybe PM him and ask for some tips. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think using a clipper would be faster and neater, particularly on a standard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have to agree that a good pair of clippers and a good set of combs would probably take less time and do a much better job! And if you are going for a sporting type clip, it's not too difficult to learn! Plenty of grooming books and videos out there!


----------

